# Character Songs



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

The only post-1975 Frankenstein song I can think of is "Feed My Frankenstein" by Alice Cooper. There's a decent song called "The Mummy" by a band called the Slackers. No "Invisible Man" or "Skeleton" hits. For ghost, I've got "Grim Grinning Ghosts" by Barenaked Ladies, "Ghost of Stephen Foster" by Squirrel Nut Zippers, and Ghoultown does a terrific rockabilly version of "Ghost Riders in the Sky". There's a song called "King Kong" by the Jimmy Castor Bunch - it's from the 70's, but not bad. I think I got that on Dr. Mysterian's blog.

I'll keep looking.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Forgive me. . .*

Forgive my rash stupidity, but yes, I'm aware of "Feed My Frankenstein" by Alice Cooper. However, I find the song to be more of a sexual innuendo than a Halloween song. 

"Ghost Riders In The Sky" I also have, recorded by several artists. . .I wasn't thinking! I guess I should have mentioned that I was searching for a better candidate. 

I appreciate the feedback - I'll keep looking as well!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

How about 

Frankenstein: "Frankenstein" by The New York Dolls

Ghost: "Mostly Ghostly" by The Creatures

King Kong: "King Kong" by Jibbs, "King Kong" by Shanadoo, "King Kong" by The Kinks, "King Kong (part 1)" by The Jimmy Castor Bunch, "Old King Kong" by George Jones


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Frankenstein: "Over at the Frankenstein Place..." - RHPS Soundtrack
Mummy: King Tut (I have it)
Invisible Man: ?
Skeleton: Skeletons in My Closet - 7th Guest Soundtrack (I have it)
Ghost: Ghost Busters Theme
King Kong: Monkeys Are Bad People (I have it) -or- Donkey Kong Theme

Also, I'm guessing you're using Werewolves of London... Ever heard of "When Werewolves Collide" by Logan Whitehurst? (I have it)

See the thread "My Music" for more.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Rhps*

I love *The Rocky Horror Picture Show*! My favorite movie! The only song I use from the soundtrack, however, is "The Time Warp" for our dance section of the party. Great film, though. . .

Not using "Werewolves of London," using "Prowling Werewolf" instead.

I'll check out the other songs you suggested (as well as ones that others have suggested) and I'll let you know. Let's just hope I can find them!


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

johntohm said:


> ... The characters I can't find songs for:
> 
> 
> *Frankenstein* (all I can find is the far-too-common instrumental track or imitations thereof)
> ...


For the Invisible Man you may wanna try _Queen's_ "The Invisible Man".
The following link contains the backstory of the song and access to the lyrics: 
http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=6734

Here's a link to a YouTube file of _Queen'_s music video for the
"The Invisible Man": 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7hBhhmLGEA

And _Scatman John _ performs a cover of _Queen's_ song "The Invisible Man" . (I personally like this version a bit better than the original.):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3ZYuWOyw8k

q


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think Zacherly had a couple of Frankenstein songs. "Frank & Drac Are Back" is one I can think of off from "Spook Along With Zacherley".

The *"Monster Bop"* CD has several Frankenstein titles on it. It also has a song by Mack Allen Smith called "The Skeleton Fight". Also a couple of Werewolf song titles.

*"Halloween Stomp"* has a couple Ghost tracks, and one song called "Skeleton In The Closet".


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Update. . .*

Just to sort of update those who have replied to this thread and may still be searching for songs yourselves, I've managed to fill in a couple of the gaps on my previous list.

For the *Invisible Man*, I used the song by Queen, though I edited out the instrumental-bridge section. . .works nicely.

For *skeleton*, I managed to find a song called "Skeleton Crew" by (unknown), after cutting out the third verse, it's suggestive enough to be a Halloween song.

For *ghost*, I resorted to using "The Legend of Wooley Swamp" by Charlie Daniels Band.

*Frankenstein*, the *Mummy*, and *King Kong* I still can't find songs for (at least ones that won't be out of place on the album).

I appreciate the suggestions, let me know if you find any others that might help complete the list!


----------

